# Nuevo Camping la Herradura



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 5, 2020)

Just popped in for 2 nights. 3 weeks later still here .little gem .need to stay 7 more days to get max discount on fees.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 5, 2020)

Ok, so minimum info.
I have found where it is but cannot find the price.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 5, 2020)

Not cheap for one or 2 nights .long stay better.


----------



## spigot (Mar 5, 2020)

Bloody expensive whichever way you look at it.
We’ve just been to a fabulous aire near Seville, clean toilets, hot showers & EHU. Absolutely free.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 5, 2020)

Good for you .We to use free stopovers aires beaches.nice to have a change .


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 10, 2020)

Done 21 day here that's the l9ngest in one place normal 2 /3days wilding over here then move .
And at 12.65 € a night after discounts  not bad. Back wilding tomorrow,, well recommended.


----------



## spigot (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Done 21 day here that's the l9ngest in one place normal 2 /3days wilding over here then move .
> And at 12.65 € a night after discounts  not bad. Back wilding tomorrow,, well recommended.


 That’s 265 euros:  Blimey!!!
Longest I’ve been in one place is 3 months, my little bolt hole on the Costa Blanca, by a marina, clean toilets, hot showers, absolutely free!!


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 11, 2020)

spigot said:


> That’s 265 euros:  Blimey!!!
> Longest I’ve been in one place is 3 months, my little bolt hole on the Costa Blanca, by a marina, clean toilets, hot showers, absolutely free!!


Well done you .like I said nice to have a change after 5 years of wilding around uk eu .this is the first time on site for a long period .see you on the horse shoe at Upton. For free overnight or 2


----------



## spigot (Mar 11, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Well done you .like I said nice to have a change after 5 years of wilding around uk eu .this is the first time on site for a long period .see you on the horse shoe at Upton. For free overnight or 2



Or four!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 11, 2020)

Sidney James only paid a pound in carry on camping.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sometimes it is good to go on a site and relax and it isn't a bad holiday for £77 a week, we use CS and CL's in the UK for that reason


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 11, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Sometimes it is good to go on a site and relax and it isn't a bad holiday for £77 a week, we use CS and CL's in the UK for that reason


Been a  great holiday .
Nice bars restaurants. Free tappas in most bars ..


----------



## spigot (Mar 11, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Sometimes it is good to go on a site and relax and it isn't a bad holiday for £77 a week, we use CS and CL's in the UK for that reason



Could not relax on a wretched campsite.
Give me a lakeside, river bank, mountain side or a deserted beach with just the sound of the sea then I can fully relax.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 11, 2020)

Variety is the spice of life . Now wilding spigot .


----------



## spigot (Mar 11, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Variety is the spice of life . Now wilding spigot .



Looks good!


----------

